# Cheap renting place in manila.



## natsumehikari (Jul 11, 2013)

Does anyone knows a cheap condo or house rental that has 2 to 3 bedrooms? We're having a trouble to look for a place that has 2 to 3 bedrooms in manila. ~~~


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

What is "cheap" in your eyes?

By Manila do you actually mean Manila or anywhere in the capital region?


----------



## natsumehikari (Jul 11, 2013)

raconnor said:


> What is "cheap" in your eyes?
> 
> By Manila do you actually mean Manila or anywhere in the capital region?


around 15k-18k, 2br, semi furnished. how about makati, pasay, and ortigas...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

natsumehikari said:


> Does anyone knows a cheap condo or house rental that has 2 to 3 bedrooms? We're having a trouble to look for a place that has 2 to 3 bedrooms in manila. ~~~


Wish I could point you in the right direction. Problem is that in Manila, low cost is gonna get you into an unsafe area most likely. Since you are there now, I'm sure you understand what I mean. Is Manila that important? If not, come North to Angeles or Subic. Much better deals and safer by far...


Gene


----------



## natsumehikari (Jul 11, 2013)

Do you know a place to live for short term in Subic for around 5k-12k for 1br or 2br... gene? Rent place... near in the beach.


----------



## roccobill (Jul 16, 2013)

*Ridgewood*

I've stayed at Ridgewood Towers, about 5 mins. from Market-Market and the new SM Aura, and close to High Street. The condo is across C-5 from McKinley, near the Shell/Shakeys/Jolibee's. A small one bedroom (21 sqm) runs about 13,000p. Not sure what a 2 bedroom runs. It's convenient, clean, and feels pretty safe. There are some tough areas nearby (Palar), but it generally doesn't spill into the condo area. Not too many expats here, only a couple from the British and Korean embassy across the street.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

You can get a 2 bedroom (small..around 40sqm) in Bonifacio Heights for about 15k. It's in Taguig, right outside of Bonifacio Global City. My father-in-law has a place there and it's not too bad at all. It's very secure, quite a few expats live in the compound from what I see when there. It's just a hop and a skip away from the airport, market market (mall), and the bus stop to go to makati. that might fit what you're looking for.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Since you mentioned Makati and Ortigas areas, we found a very decent priced rental in Cainta for us, but we are only a couple, and a "Studio Apt" was enough for us at P3500 per month. Don't know what's available in 2/3 bdrm sizes. I will mention this was about two years ago, and my wife is a retired real estate broker and knew the area well back then. We live in Arizona now.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I live in Southern Luzon area in-between Calamba Laguna and Paganjuan Falls the rent has got to be cheaper here, farther South you travel to Paganjuan Falls the cheaper, this entire area is full of spa's, swimming pools for the family, farm and duck raising community's. 

I'm about 30 minutes from any mall in any direction and large grocery and markets, we live in a squatted area the family has been on for decades next to the Laguna de Bay. You should be able though to find a nice spot to rent (house) for 4,000 or less, Sta Cruz Laguna or San Pablo Laguna would be some spots to look at.

Google Earth is a great tool for taking a look at the Philippines and also finding spots also the city name should bring up pictures of the city on the Google search engine can be helpful.

They were selling small condo's here that you could actually own as a foreigner, not much room but a spot to call your own for the less than renting in Manila.


----------



## natsumehikari (Jul 11, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Since you mentioned Makati and Ortigas areas, we found a very decent priced rental in Cainta for us, but we are only a couple, and a "Studio Apt" was enough for us at P3500 per month. Don't know what's available in 2/3 bdrm sizes. I will mention this was about two years ago, and my wife is a retired real estate broker and knew the area well back then. We live in Arizona now.
> 
> Fred


That's really cheap back in two years. Thanks for the info!


----------



## natsumehikari (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------

